# Saruman



## norrinradd (May 8, 2020)

Hello guys,

Do we know anything about the physical description of Saruman in JRRT’s works?

Thanks a lot in advance...


----------



## Elthir (May 8, 2020)

Yes


----------



## norrinradd (May 8, 2020)

C


Elthir said:


> Yes


Could you give the descriptions sir?


----------



## Elthir (May 8, 2020)

norrinradd said:


> Could you give the descriptions sir?




I'll give a couple descriptions anyway. The "young" Istar in question was of noble mien and bearing, with raven hair, a fair voice, clad in white.

Many years later Saruman is described as having a long face with a high forehead, and deep darkling eyes. By now his hair and beard were white, but strands of black still showed about his lips and ears. The colour of his cloak "was not easy to tell, for it changed if they moved their eyes or if he stirred."

🐾


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (May 9, 2020)

At the time he was defeated and on his way to the Shire as the hobbits met him, he looked like _"an old man leaning on a staff, and he was clothed in rags of grey or dirty white, and at his heels went another beggar, slouching and whining"_.

And if you want to know how it looked at the moment of his death: "_about the body of Saruman a grey mist gathered, and rising slowly to a great height like smoke from a fire, as a pale shrouded figure it loomed over the Hill. For a moment it wavered, looking to the West; but out of the West came a cold wind, and it bent away, and with a sigh dissolved into nothing_".


----------



## norrinradd (May 9, 2020)

Elthir said:


> I'll give a couple descriptions anyway. The "young" Istar in question was of noble mien and bearing, with raven hair, a fair voice, clad in white.
> 
> Many years later Saruman is described as having a long face with a high forehead, and deep darkling eyes. By now his hair and beard were white, but strands of black still showed about his lips and ears. The colour of his cloak "was not easy to tell, for it changed if they moved their eyes or if he stirred."
> 
> 🐾





Merroe said:


> At the time he was defeated and on his way to the Shire as the hobbits met him, he looked like _"an old man leaning on a staff, and he was clothed in rags of grey or dirty white, and at his heels went another beggar, slouching and whining"_.
> 
> And if you want to know how it looked at the moment of his death: "_about the body of Saruman a grey mist gathered, and rising slowly to a great height like smoke from a fire, as a pale shrouded figure it loomed over the Hill. For a moment it wavered, looking to the West; but out of the West came a cold wind, and it bent away, and with a sigh dissolved into nothing_".


Thanks for your comments  Best regards,
Berk


----------

